
Jony Ive: Apple is Working on 'Most Important' Work it's Done - richoakley
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/05/23/jony-ive-what-apple-is-working-on-now-is-the-most-important-work-its-done/
======
herval
Why would any "revolutionary" company (aka any business, regardless of the
marketing-speak) NOT be working on the "most important product yet" every
single day?

------
bunderbunder
Synopsis: The title, followed by a re-hashing of all the usual rumors.

